# Penofin, brazilian rosewood oil. and Urethane



## different strokes (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

I'm looking for advice regarding the Penofin Rosewood Oil. In direct sunlight day after day, how long does it truly look good before it needs a recoat. (ie. if applied to mahogany doors)

I've heard this----> apply first coat , then reapply in 3 months and it should be good to go with 1 recoat per year after that. Don't know if this is true. 

2nd thing is this. Is there any value what so ever in applying a clear Urethane overtop of the penofin. I have a client that wants these bare doors treated with the penofin, and then 2 coated with a clear poly. The clear will fail just as fast with or without the penofin under it right?? (exterior doors)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

different strokes said:


> 2nd thing is this. Is there any value what so ever in applying a clear Urethane overtop of the penofin. I have a client that wants these bare doors treated with the penofin, and then 2 coated with a clear poly. The clear will fail just as fast with or without the penofin under it right?? (exterior doors)



I would not topcoat Penofin with anything but more Penofin. The thing to do is check it occasionally, and if it needs another application, just wipe the surface clean, and reapply.












 







.


----------



## different strokes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. The Penofin rep said if I waited 7 days after application, I was ok to go ahead and apply a clear over it. BUT, my concern is that the urethane will inevitably fail again, and my client for some reason has this belief that the finish will stand up to the elements better with the Penofin underneath. I just can't understand it. I'm reaching for anything that might point toward him being right, but haven't heard anything yet. I guess I need to get over it, and just do what the man paying me wants. :icon_smile:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Get it in writing!!


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

I would never put anything over penefin. Look into Ready Seal, Wood Tux for outdoor appps.


----------



## different strokes (May 1, 2011)

CaptRandy said:


> I would never put anything over penefin. Look into Ready Seal, Wood Tux for outdoor appps.


If I could pick your brain a little bit. What might make putting something over Penofin a bad idea? Just curious, i've never known anyone to do it. But the paint rep here in town says that people are doing it all the time. I still don't know why they would though.


----------

